# Did green tea do this to my CF pattern?



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Hi, all!

Until this cycle, I have been very lucky to have a very predictable and fairly 'textbook' CF pattern. I'm only on CD 16 (usually don't O until CD 19 or 20) right now, but I've noticed my CF is extremely different than it usually is. The only thing that's changed in my diet/life recently is that I've been drinking a large amount of green tea (32 oz.) everyday for the past few weeks. (I wasn't drinking it to affect the quality of CF, just for other health benefits and because I like it!







).

To be more specific about the quality of the CF--it's very watery, for lack of a better description. By this point in my cycle, I've always had copious amounts of creamy transitioning into EWCF, and I didn't need to venture to the cervix to find it. I've found small amounts creamy but only near my cervix today, and it's substantially less than usual, very thin/watery. Has anyone had anything like this happen after starting to drink green tea?

This may just be a strange fluke this cycle, but I have a sneaking suspicion it may be related to the green tea consumption







. Any thoughts on the matter would be greatly appreciated!

Health and happiness to you all!
K


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

I realize this is a tough question. I found no information saying green tea has been found to do this, so I think it's just that I'm ovulating later this cycle, and my CF was 'different' leading up to it. I'm gonna go back to drinking my tea--yippee! I missed it!

BTW, I finally got EWCF today (cd 22, and I've O'ed as late as cd 24 before) ... must have been playing hard to get!

Take care, all!
K


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I used to frequent fertility friend's boards, and a LOT of women were drinking green tea to get some more EWCM. So, apparently something in it does affect it.


----------

